# Cardinal becomoing a daily train?



## Bonser (Oct 8, 2019)

Does anyone have an update on the Cardinal becoming a daily train? I realize that this is not a priority for either Amtrak or Anderson. Just hoping.


----------



## jis (Oct 8, 2019)

Nothing new to report.


----------



## dlagrua (Oct 8, 2019)

Unless new equipment is funded, I can't see how the Cardinal can become a daily train. This would require adding a completely new train with a consist of sleepers, dining car, and coaches.


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 8, 2019)

Could it be done with just one more train set, or would it require two more?


----------



## chrsjrcj (Oct 8, 2019)

One additional set. Three sets total, like the Lake Shore and Capitol Limited.

To the OP, as long as Anderson and Gardner are in charge and there is no Robert Byrd type in the Senate who would fight for it, don't hold your breath. I'd be willing to bet that there is a better chance the Cardinal is discontinued than become a daily train.


----------



## jis (Oct 8, 2019)

Yeah, only one more set needed as long as they can continue to do a reliable same day turn in Chicago.

Truth be told, the entire future of the LD network is pretty much up in the air until Congress states their collective position in the Reauthorizatin Bill maybe later this year, or sometime next year. They do need to get a surface transportation reauthorization in place in order to be able to continue collecting the federal gas tax I am told.


----------



## Dog Rancher (Oct 8, 2019)

On the Surfliner from Grover Beach to Burbank right now in Business; never saw the attendant and evidently they’ve done away with the snack boxes, too.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 8, 2019)

Dog Rancher said:


> On the Surfliner from Grover Beach to Burbank right now in Business; never saw the attendant and evidently they’ve done away with the snack boxes, too.


I typically only see the "Train Treats" box in the afternoon on the Pacific Surfliner.


----------



## jis (Oct 8, 2019)

FrensicPic said:


> I typically only see the "Train Treats" box in the afternoon on the Pacific Surfliner.


Wrong thread perhaps?


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 9, 2019)

jis said:


> Wrong thread perhaps?


Replied to Dog Rancher...Grover Beach to Burbank is the Pacific Surfliner...they hand out boxes in business class in the afternoon called "#TRAINTREATS"


----------



## jis (Oct 9, 2019)

FrensicPic said:


> Replied to Dog Rancher...Grover Beach to Burbank is the Pacific Surfliner...they hand out boxes in business class in the afternoon called "#TRAINTREATS"


This is a thread on the Cardinal. There is no post by Dog Rancher that I see in this thread. If you do, could you please point us that way? Thanks.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 9, 2019)

jis said:


> This is a thread on the Cardinal. There is no post by Dog Rancher that I see in this thread. If you do, could you please point us that way? Thanks.



#7


----------



## jis (Oct 9, 2019)

Ah my bad. Ignored member 

Edit, I guess that is the one that is in the wrong thread.


----------



## neroden (Oct 9, 2019)

jis said:


> Yeah, only one more set needed as long as they can continue to do a reliable same day turn in Chicago.
> 
> Truth be told, the entire future of the LD network is pretty much up in the air until Congress states their collective position in the Reauthorizatin Bill maybe later this year, or sometime next year. They do need to get a surface transportation reauthorization in place in order to be able to continue collecting the federal gas tax I am told.



I suspect the can will be kicked down the road one or two years with a continuing resolution which reauthorizes everything at the same funding levels. This year, Congress is going to be very busy investigating the criminal activities of Mr. Trump, and it will "suck all the air out of the room". Advocates should lay the groundwork for 2021 by talking to staff members at their Representatives' and Senators' offices (or, indeed, the offices of those campaigning to replace said Congressmembers), so that the ideas are in circulation in Congress for early 2021 after the 2020 election. Collecting support from states and cities and other organizations en route will also help.


----------

